# Mvskokee pics



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2009)

sorry my light settings arent the greatest

a.metallica sling











a.versi


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2009)

g.pulchra







b.albop (curly hair)





g,pulchripes






gbb







c.darlingi







n.chromatus


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2009)

a.hentzi






l.parahybana











p.chordatus











c.crawshayi











o.gadgili(i think)


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Mattyb (Nov 1, 2009)

Very nice collection. Awesome pics.


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 13, 2009)

some better pics
P.chordatus
















??? i need some help with this guy i think its a haplo






Avic.avic











N.chromatus sling






GBB











G.pulchripes






G.pulchra


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 13, 2009)

B.albopilosum(fresh molt)






A.metallica






A.vericolor











C.crawshayi


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 13, 2009)

A.hentzi sling


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2009)

after seeing gwar/job for a cowbo/ the red chord












SICK show btw


----------



## Teal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Great T collection! The one you think is a haplo looks like it could be H. minax, or H. sp. "vietnam" maybe? *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 15, 2009)

thnx alot!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 17, 2009)

suspect male b.vagans


----------



## Teal (Nov 17, 2009)

*That's a gorgeous T! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 19, 2009)

C.darlingi sling









Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 19, 2009)

ok so they arent Ts but they are my babies

Breitensteini


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*WOW! Gorgeous snakes!! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks alot!


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha, nice rump shot of the C.crawshayi! 
Your Ts are lovely, likewise with your snakes.

Oh yeah and GWAR FTW!!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 20, 2009)

MissChelly said:


> Haha, nice rump shot of the C.crawshayi!
> Your Ts are lovely, likewise with your snakes.
> 
> Oh yeah and GWAR FTW!!!


Thanks alot!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 20, 2009)

the crawshayi is alot faster than i expected too its crazy fast


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 21, 2009)

N chromatus post molt


----------



## redrumpslump (Nov 25, 2009)

awesome pics love the gbb! get my sling in february cant wait!!


----------



## Redneck (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome collection you got there.. Love the GBB and snakes!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 25, 2009)

appreciate it bro


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 25, 2009)

Some more pics of this mystery spider...haplopelma sp


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 29, 2009)

Just did some rehouseings and thought i would take some pics.

G.pulchripes





B.albopilosum





C.darlingi





GBB





N.chromatus (starting to show some color)





P.lugardi





Some asian forrest scorpion idk??


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 29, 2009)

A.metallica





A.versicolor










Some pictures of my animal room


----------



## crawltech (Nov 29, 2009)

NIce collection mang!...gotta love the "use every available space in the room" feature...lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 29, 2009)

crawltech said:


> NIce collection mang!...gotta love the "use every available space in the room" feature...lol


Thats right and believe me i have more room at least for now lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 2, 2009)

A crazy pic my fiance put together. Pretty sweet right?


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

I took some new pics enjoy
Avic. Avic











Augacephalus sp mozambique






C.darlingi






P.chrodatus  everyone thinks male and i agree


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

A.versicolor
















G.pulchripes











B.albopilosum











G.pulchra






GBB


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## XEightLegsX (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice pics...By the way...Your haplo... This is its name..
Haplopelma albostriata , we have one too...Check out our site...We have tones of pics of our girls .. and you'll see the Haplopelma albostriata there as well. http://www.flickr.com/photos/39898733@N07/


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 14, 2009)

nice collection! I dig that picture your fiance made for you. looks like you were being over thrown. lol


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*That is one CHUBBY GBB sling lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks and ya the gbb eats even when it shouldnt


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> nice collection! I dig that picture your fiance made for you. looks like you were being over thrown. lol


She is a wiz with that kinda stuff im jealous.


----------



## Redneck (Dec 14, 2009)

UGH!! I gotta get me a GBB.. They are awesome looking.. 

Awesome collection you got going there.. Great photos!


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks man. Robc had them for 20 bucks not to long ago i dunno if he still has any


----------



## Teal (Dec 14, 2009)

*Quit feedin the poor thing! lol

Half the time I want a GBB, and half the time I don't... hmm lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

i cant lol no i just feed him big meals then when he looks like that i stop...then boom a molt.. yay for me....doesnt he look all happy and fat


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 14, 2009)

the first pic looks like he is struggling. Now your making me feel bad lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 27, 2009)

Some pics under my Led light






















































































































And my new geeeeetar!!!


----------



## redrumpslump (Dec 27, 2009)

oh yea sexy guitar my friend


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 27, 2009)

Random bored pics(Don't deny the power of the hat btw...)


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 30, 2009)

Well i changed out some substrate so i took a few pics

Mohawk











Tomahawk


----------



## Teal (Dec 30, 2009)

*Great species there!*


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 30, 2009)

Really fast but super heavy webber. Already webbed up the new substrate


----------



## Hobo (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a sweet hat. Get yourself a red plaid shirt, some jeans and workboots


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 31, 2009)

It is right. I get more comments on that thing when i walk around than anything else i wear. Kinda sad


----------



## Hobo (Dec 31, 2009)

No really, it is. My friend has one. But then, it's not so uncommon up here in canada especially during this time of year.

Oh by the way, awesome Ts. and axe.


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks alot


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 4, 2010)

Dumerils boa Autumn
















C.fimbratius (Tomahawk)


----------



## NBREP (Jan 4, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> after seeing gwar/job for a cowbo/ the red chord
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come see the cuddle fish of kathuloo


----------



## crawltech (Jan 4, 2010)

sick fimbriatus!.....mine just molted...startin to get his/her adult colors aswell


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks I have 2 about the same size. I think the other is in premolt atm/


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice _C. fimbriatus_!  I keep saying I need some of those  If you really want to see fast, you need to get some _Tapinauchenius_!  Is that an H. mac you have there on the previous page?


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 5, 2010)

yes that is an H.mac Thanks for the comment


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 5, 2010)

I messed around with the macro function on my p.o.s. camera today.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice shots.. Cant wait untill I can get my H. macs!!


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 10, 2010)

I really like your C.crawshayi it's really neat =)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pics but you should label them.  I don't know what sp. I am looking at half of the time.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

ya i got lazy i will go label them. And thanks for the comments


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

First 2-H.mac
3rd-C.darlingi
4th-A.chalcodes
5th&6th- C.fimbriatius
7th- A.metallica
8th&9th&10th- A.sp mozambique
11th- G.pulchra
12th- GBB
13th-P.lugardi
14&15-C.darlingi


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

Fasciatum said:


> I really like your C.crawshayi it's really neat =)


Thank you! Im pretty sure thats the last time i saw it lol.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

Well here is some more pics

C.brachycephalus trio
1st










2nd





3rd






One of my two Avic avics






C.fimbriatius






Asian forrest scorp






N.chromatus






Biggest of my 3 C.darlingi











Enjoy


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

I got up the balls to hold my avic avic






btw im not a T holding kinda guy. More of a look but dont touch.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice pictures and love the boas
You obviously like your baboons but you have one missing......cant see a C.marshalli anywhere


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 10, 2010)

i want C.marshalli like a SOB. That and meridionalis. Ceratogyrus is my favorite sp.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanna get me some Ceratogyrus now!! Awesome shots!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 11, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I wanna get me some Ceratogyrus now!! Awesome shots!!


You should get some! My fave genus. Just make sure to send me some


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 12, 2010)

Some P.lugardi pics. First time i have seen this one since i got it











Any ideas on sex i think female..but thats what i always think


----------



## crawltech (Jan 12, 2010)

sick set of pics!....packin the baboons,nice!....i need more of those.....indian violet is lookin killer aswell!!!!....gunna go chuck a crick in for mine,...maybe she`ll come out for a photo op,and some viewing....lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank ya sir! Im a baboon kinda guy. I still dont have them all so im not content just yet. If you do get a photo be sure to let me know


----------



## crawltech (Jan 13, 2010)

photos uploadin as we speak!...uh..or type.....


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 13, 2010)

i will check it son.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 13, 2010)

Man I think I am starting to lean towards wanting more baboons... Nice shots of that P. lugardi..


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 13, 2010)

I hope you do. Then maybe we can do breeding loans in the future. Baboons own lol


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 14, 2010)

My P.formosa molted










Random C.fimbriatius pics


----------



## Redneck (Jan 15, 2010)

Cant wait for the post molt pictures of that P. formosa!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 19, 2010)

Had few molts and took some new pics.

First the C.darlingi smallest to largest.





Freshly molted










Shy much?






My G.pulchra (getting darker by the month)






N.chromatus ( I hope this one molts soon)






GBB ( Ya I power feed lol)






Augacephalus sp mozambique ( Tiny little sucker but faast)






P.lugardi (First time I have seen this one in a few weeks)






Last but not least my freshly molted A.versicolor(showing a little adults colors)










Nom nom


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 19, 2010)

Oops forgot 2 lol

My C.fimbriatius starting a burrow in its new enclosure


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*Great shots! I love your collection *


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks and ditto on your collection as well.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 21, 2010)

P.formosa post molt


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 2, 2010)

Had a few molts

GBB(starting to show some adult colors)











B.albopilosum






G.pulchripes


----------



## Redneck (Feb 2, 2010)

Great shots man.. That formosa is gorgeous!


----------



## Teal (Feb 2, 2010)

*Lovely Ts! That B. albo is co fuzzy! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. I need to get a female for that albo since im almost sure its a male. but i have awhile


----------



## TheTsupreme (Feb 2, 2010)

Great great pics! what instar is that newly molted GBB?


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 2, 2010)

H.mac


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 2, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> Great great pics! what instar is that newly molted GBB?


Man i have no idea if i had to guess it would be 4th or 5th. Its molted twice in my care


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 7, 2010)

Tons of new pics. I went and got some containers and rehoused a few Ts. Plus i got a new tailess whip scorpion from tarantula inc.

Some of the cubes i put together.

















N.chromatus
















C.brachycephalus
















C.fimbriatus











A.chalcodes
















Avic. avicularia






Augacephalus sp mozambique











G.pulchripes (molted recently)











P.lugardi ( I have a trio of slings this size)
1st





2nd





3rd






B.albopilosum(new enclosure)











GBB (both slings)
1st





2nd






G.pulchra






C.darlingi (freshly molted)






D.diadema


----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice set of pics mang!.....the C. fimbriatus is lookin good!....mine molted today...cant wait to see it come out for a crick....unforuantley,thats gunna be a least a week from now.....jepordy music...


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 7, 2010)

Thats weird mine always comes out.


----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

Mine has a labrynth of burrow tunnels.....usually only see the tips of his feet stickin out....unless hes cricket stalkin!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 7, 2010)

Its a shame they are a beautiful species. I cant get enough of em


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

*Great pictures! Love the D. diadema! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Teal im pissed i should have gotten a vinegaroon too but was talked out of it.


----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Its a shame they are a beautiful species. I cant get enough of em


Ya man...im prolly gunna pick up a 6pack of them soon!...they are cheap when bought as slings....like 20bux CAD where im from


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 7, 2010)

crawltech said:


> Ya man...im prolly gunna pick up a 6pack of them soon!...they are cheap when bought as slings....like 20bux CAD where im from


I may need to get a few myself!


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Thanks Teal im pissed i should have gotten a vinegaroon too but was talked out of it.


*

I don't like vinegaroons as much.. but I looove D. diadema! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 8, 2010)

Teal said:


> *
> 
> I don't like vinegaroons as much.. but I looove D. diadema! *


But i could have had both arg!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone wanna take a stab at a gbb sexing hmmmmm?:?











And i know they arent Ts but i have to post them so deal with it!:evil:

Wall-e
















Autum


----------



## Teal (Feb 8, 2010)

*Lovely snakes! Is Wall-E a woma? *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes mam he sure is


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)

*Woo! I am proud of myself.. I recognized a snake I like, in pictures!  lol *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 9, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Woo! I am proud of myself.. I recognized a snake I like, in pictures!  lol *


Im proud of you too lol


----------



## Fily (Feb 9, 2010)

You're GBB is female


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That's hilarious, I also have a dumerils boa with the name Autum but it's spelled with an n, like the season.  Cool pics.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 10, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's hilarious, I also have a dumerils boa with the name Autum but it's spelled with an n, like the season.  Cool pics.


Thats crazy! Thanks for the comment


----------



## Redneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great shots there man.. Love the snakes! Makes me want to get a few more SP.. Those GBBs are so purddy!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 10, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Great shots there man.. Love the snakes! Makes me want to get a few more SP.. Those GBBs are so purddy!


Thanks brother. Python breitensteini is my favorite species. I recomend you get one.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 13, 2010)

Well the littlest avic hardened up so i took a couple shots. Well i got a name for him  and  its....Salus pretty dope right?


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice looking avic u have there man
Do u want a boy name or a girl name for the little one?
I`ve got some ideas


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 14, 2010)

Boy i have a female. Thanks!


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, how about _ARTEMIS_ (it`s a greek name and it means the Goddess of the Moon and Hunt), or maybe _ARVIN_( a german name that means Friend to all)
I like this one, _SALUS_(a latin name and means Healthy)
I`ve got more if u like


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 14, 2010)

I will take salus. Thats a dope name.


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty cool pic the ole lady made up






C.darlingi molt




















Augacephalus sp mozambique


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I got a newb. I thought about posting this in the right forum. Screw it I'm posting it here.


----------



## crawltech (Feb 26, 2010)

Sick darlingi....very goldish!


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks brotha. I appreciate the love.


----------



## Terry D (Feb 27, 2010)

*Well-rounded collection.*

Mvskokee, Nice pics. +1, The woma is awesome. It's always good to see another who's not affiliated with the Jenny Craig spider diet group. Nice to see you're feeding the younguns well. I'll eventually make my way to the ow's but for now will stick with my fat-butt nw terrestrials. Heck, they're still skinny compared to the occasional sling I see on the boards. Good thread.  Terry D


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 3, 2010)

I appreciate all the kind words Terry.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 6, 2010)

*I May have Mentioned B4*

But the smaller Blood, is by Far, the Prettiest I have ever Seen! :worship:

- Jason


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 7, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> But the smaller Blood, is by Far, the Prettiest I have ever Seen! :worship:
> 
> - Jason


I love all of them man! They are by far my most fave python species


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 7, 2010)

C.fimbriatus molted


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 7, 2010)

And here is the KING. Decided to unearth this bad mama jama because I have a guy coming tom to take her to NARBC for the Oklahoma Invert Society display. If you are going check her out and tell me what ya think. I won't be there. Whats crazy about this girl is she will trick you. She will be all calm and walking slow then BAM! She will move like a speed demon with an attitude problem. The 2nd scariest T I own. Well when you mess with her other than that she is a pet hole.













LOL this one looks like I crushed her like a witch  from The Wizard of Oz. She tried to bolt when i put the hide down and stuck her legs out at me. Don't worry she wasn't even close to being crushed...just saying hello!


----------



## crawltech (Mar 7, 2010)

Thant KB is wicked!...gotta get one, one day!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 7, 2010)

I picked her up from a guy that had raised her from a sling. Only 20 bucks! Pretty sweet deal I thought.


----------



## Teal (Mar 8, 2010)

*Oooh gorgeous blood python! I considered picking up a little guy at a local place not too long ago... but decided against it. Now I am wondering if I should change my mind again..! lol 

*


----------



## TheTsupreme (Mar 8, 2010)

very nice C.fimbriatus!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Oooh gorgeous blood python! I considered picking up a little guy at a local place not too long ago... but decided against it. Now I am wondering if I should change my mind again..! lol
> 
> *


I'm telling ya. Best snake species I have encountered yet. Do it peer pressure peer pressure!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

TheTsupreme said:


> very nice C.fimbriatus!


Thanks man!


----------



## Teal (Mar 8, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> I'm telling ya. Best snake species I have encountered yet. Do it peer pressure peer pressure!


*

But the attitude! I am not worried about myself, just my son as he grows up. Though, you know what they say about what doesn't kill you... LOL

This little one I was considering, tried to bite one of the workers while I was holding it and literally jumped from my hands trying to get him  
He said with more regular holding he'd be fine... but I am not known for my attention to holding snakes, which is why I settled on getting hots that don't need/want to be held hehe

PM on the way, since you actually have me considering this! hehe *


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

Most cb snakes don't have the attitude. Some still do time to time. But for the most part they are easily predictable.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

I will make a video for ya and show you how mine act.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 8, 2010)

Got two more M.martensii to complete my trio. Woot for me!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 8, 2010)

Your woma is fantastic. Such gorgeous snakes.

Great Ts too 

Cass


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 9, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Your woma is fantastic. Such gorgeous snakes.
> 
> Great Ts too
> 
> Cass



Thanks so much. I'm pretty happy with my collection of verts and inverts such far. But there is always room for more lol.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 9, 2010)

Love the snakes man! :drool: Awesome collection of T's to... I have to say I am jealous!!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 9, 2010)

I just finished up rehousing one of my C.brachycephalus juvies(leaning female). Surprise surprise it went as smooth as can be. I was sweating this one too lol.

Here are some pics





































Some of the newbies 

 H.gigas (MF)






S.sp mutilans






C.huahini











P.murinus(No I was not about to open that lid all the way. I'm not in the mood for a T chase lol)


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Love the snakes man! :drool: Awesome collection of T's to... I have to say I am jealous!!


I'm glad you like it man. I'm trying to lean my collection more baboon/OW than  the NW terrestrials. Maybe throw in some NW arboreals. Also I will be breeding the snakes in a year or two....if you know what i mean


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 9, 2010)

Well look who came out to pretend its arboreal.

My C.darlingi sling


----------



## Redneck (Mar 9, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> I'm glad you like it man. I'm trying to lean my collection more baboon/OW than  the NW terrestrials. Maybe throw in some NW arboreals. Also I will be breeding the snakes in a year or two....if you know what i mean


Yea.. I am starting to enjoy OW & baboons.. I have a few NW terrestrials.. But I think I will not be getting any more of them.. If I get NW they will have to be arboreal.. The rest will be OW/baboons..


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 9, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Yea.. I am starting to enjoy OW & baboons.. I have a few NW terrestrials.. But I think I will not be getting any more of them.. If I get NW they will have to be arboreal.. The rest will be OW/baboons..



Thats what I like to hear! I try to get more people into baboons in my Oklahoma Invert Society but all i hears is "NO WAY!" or "whats the point you never see them". Some people can't appreciate the sweetness of baboons......jerks lol.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe getting a nice dslr soon. Wouldn't that be a boost to my thread. Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 13, 2010)

*Mvs....Good Stuff!*

My X-Box LIVE acct. name is "Geckosaurus"  G-Day! - J


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 13, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> My X-Box LIVE acct. name is "Geckosaurus"  G-Day! - J


I will add you bud my is smallpoxblanket but its spelled kinda weird


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 13, 2010)

Well after swearing them off because they are so common I folded and got myself an orange ball of terror aka obt aka orange bitey thing. I figured i have so many baboons I might as well get one. Pretty well behaved while doing a transfer.


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice pickup on the OBT (I just picked up a H.lividum)pic coming soon. Tho I said I wouldn't get one I just had to.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see the pics man. And the new scorps you got.


----------



## Redneck (Mar 14, 2010)

Great shots man! Gotta love them OBTs! They are awesome! That is why they are so common..


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 14, 2010)

Ya its pretty sweet so far. Not too scary


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!!! My D.diadema molted. Sweetest molt ever!:2:


----------



## azgbb (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh wow, that is cool lookin!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 24, 2010)

azgbb said:


> Oh wow, that is cool lookin!


Thanks man. How did the mating go with the C.brachycephalus. I'm pairing mine tonight


----------



## azgbb (Mar 24, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Thanks man. How did the mating go with the C.brachycephalus. I'm pairing mine tonight


Haven't done it yet.

Just got her into a deeper enclosure about a week or so ago and I think the humidity is a little too high, gotta put the hygro in there.

She just doesn't seem to be adjusting well to it yet.  

Good luck with it, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 24, 2010)

azgbb said:


> Haven't done it yet.
> 
> Just got her into a deeper enclosure about a week or so ago and I think the humidity is a little too high, gotta put the hygro in there.
> 
> ...


Will do! There is a storm front that has moved in so hopefully that will help plus I put his cage in hers to see if that helps and in the dark. I'm hoping it works.


----------



## crawltech (Mar 25, 2010)

Sick molt pics of the dd!!...never seen anything like that before.....did you get to watch it molt??...


----------



## Ariel (Mar 25, 2010)

That molt is awesome!!! Are those guys pretty easy to care for?


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 25, 2010)

So far yes very easy. I keep em on the cool side though.


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 26, 2010)

*Thanx for Sharing*

That Molt Pic - Wow! - Jason


----------



## azgbb (Mar 26, 2010)

How did the pairing go?


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 26, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> That Molt Pic - Wow! - Jason


Thanks man.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 26, 2010)

azgbb said:


> How did the pairing go?


We will just say I saved his life a few times...no dice.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 8, 2010)

Got a new camera. Just testing with the auto shoot function. Enjoy!

H.tamulus sindicus











H.carboverdensis





















H.trilineatus











H.spinifer












A.versicolor(molted recently)
















M.martensii
















S. sp mutilans






B.jacksoni











B.vagans











Mystery forest scorp











Avic avic






C.brachycephalus






A.hentzi






P.lugardi






H.mac






GBB(Fresh molt)











B. albo











Avic avic
















P.formosa






A.metallica


----------



## crawltech (Apr 8, 2010)

Dude!...sick H. mac!..congrats.....nice set on scoprs aswell!

The collection is def lookin good!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 9, 2010)

Still messin around.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 10, 2010)

Great shots bro! Looks like you are enjoying that new camera..


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 10, 2010)

Its my first dslr so i am learing aloooot. Still got alot to go.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 10, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Its my first dslr so i am learing aloooot. Still got alot to go.


Yea.. I aint even completely got this one I am using down yet.. What kind of camera did you end up getting?


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 10, 2010)

Pentax kx. Pretty sweet so far man. I am diggin it. now I just need to get a macro lens


----------



## Redneck (Apr 10, 2010)

I think that is what I am lacking.. A decent lens.. But since its not really my camera I dont see the point in me buying one for it .. The one I want is a Cannon XSi.. I seen it at Best Buy.. Almost 2 grand..  Looks like I am going to have to deal with what I got for now..


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 10, 2010)

thats disguisting. i paid 500 for this one and the crap ton of reviews i read said its the best entry level dslr.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 10, 2010)

My mom has a Cannon Rebel XS.. I would suggest anyone to NOT get it.. Its a failure in DSLRs.. I read all the reviews.. Everyone was saying tis a good camera.. Its great for a first DSLR.. Its really not.. I got some shot off of my point and shoot that were better than this thing.. 

It dont have video that I was thinking it had.. Its macro sucks..  Even with a lens that is good for distance sucks.. There is really nothing I can say that is good about this camera..

I know Cannon has good cameras this one just aint one of them.. I thought about getting a beginner level camera.. But I have to have something different.. Something that say WOW look at this picture..

*Edit* Oh and they paid $1100 for the camera, the case, & an extra lens..


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 10, 2010)

Well she may not be using the settings right. Dslrs take alot of getting used to with the iso settings,apeture,and shutter speed to different types of lighting..ect


----------



## crawltech (Apr 10, 2010)

Noice pics mang!...seems to be workin well!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 12, 2010)

Had one of my 2ndi H.trilineatus molt into 3rdI





Here is his baby molt..so tiny lol.






Think this guy is in pre molt? lmao











....and last but not least (drum roll) I acquired two C.marshalli slings booo ya! Now all I need is Meridionali to complete my fave genus.


----------



## presurcukr (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 12, 2010)

presurcukr said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!:clap:


Thanks! I'm still pissed at you because of your new additions. You couldnt get me one??? lol jk man. I really want an E.pachypus and A.minatrix


----------



## azgbb (Apr 13, 2010)

Have you tried pairing the brachycephalus again?


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 13, 2010)

azgbb said:


> Have you tried pairing the brachycephalus again?


Yup I couldn't save him. She is one mean T. I will have to try again later I guess. Hopefully better luck.


----------



## crawltech (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet marshalli's!!....im have to start gettin some of that sp. again ...asap...lol....cant wait watch them grow up!....keep us posted mang!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 13, 2010)

I will. My quest for meridionali has started...but dang they are expensive!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 14, 2010)

Few of my new scorps...have a package coming soon also.

Hottentotta judaicus











Hottentotta caboverdensis











R.junceus







Now the little godzilla I'm babysitting


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 15, 2010)

A.mauritanicus


----------



## crawltech (Apr 15, 2010)

Dude!...keep em comin!...lovin the new scorp shots!...5* IMO


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 17, 2010)

Went to my Buddies house in OKC today. Here are a few pics


----------



## RedEarthExotics (Apr 17, 2010)

Mr. T obviously forgot to wipe his face clean after eating.....pig!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 17, 2010)

RedEarthExotics said:


> Mr. T obviously forgot to wipe his face clean after eating.....pig!


He is a dang bulldozer!


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 21, 2010)

A couple shots I snapped tonight!

Gbb






P.lugardi












And my newest addition Parabuthus leiosoma


----------



## RedEarthExotics (Apr 21, 2010)

they all look great man....looks like you are getting the hang of your new camera....


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 21, 2010)

I think so. Hopefully I can get better


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice Ts and scorpion. Your GBB is awesome. Such a nice looking species.


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------

